# Keeping in touch with your clients using Twitter



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How many of you are using Twitter as a communication medium?

I have been following a number of cafes in New York who 'tweet' their hot food menu or single origin espresso of the day to their clients and followers worldwide.

Some of the 'soups' being tweeted sound amazing and would draw me in to try, buying soup, coffee and possibly a sweet snack to take away with me afterwards.

Investment: Time (5-10 minutes per day)

Reward: £/$/€

Twitter is free to join at http://twitter.com


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The trend is catching in the UK with many of the best cafes in the UK using Twitter as a form of advertising or communicating directly with clients.

Have you started tweeting yet?


----------

